# Where's the Photo Gallery gone??



## armyvern (25 Jun 2007)

Is it just me or has the photo gallery disappeared from the tool-bar??

Trust me ... I'm still recovering from the Mess Dinner; it could be me!!  :-[


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

I still have it Vern.


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> I still have it Vern.



Not me. It's disappeared from my toolbar.

I can still access it through the "services" tab at the top of the page though. I just want it back on my darn toolbar!!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

Oh, uhhh, you meant the toolbar? Umm, no it is not there :-[ . I thought you meant the 'Services' tab, and so on. So no, I don't have it  :-[


----------



## old medic (25 Jun 2007)

hold the cursor over top "Services" and the top selection should be "Photo Gallery"

edit: I suspect the code doesn't put the photo gallery in the top tool bar anymore. just the menu.


----------



## Yrys (25 Jun 2007)

Still posting it, even if the hotnest of the subject make my reply almost caduc ...

I ain't seeing it, but I usually acces the photo gallery by the newest image when I'm interested, 
so  with the comment of Mike Baker, I presume that I'm also not seeing it.

_acces the photo gallery by the newest image when I'm intesrested_ : Brittany, Emily, Jordan & Liam


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2007)

old medic said:
			
		

> hold the cursor over top "Services" and the top selection should be "Photo Gallery"
> 
> edit: I suspect the code doesn't put the photo gallery in the top tool bar anymore. just the menu.



I do still get it under services...

but I found it easier to access when it showed up right there between "my messages" and "calendar" ...  :-[

that's it Mr. B ... bring back the old server!!  >


----------



## Yrys (25 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> that's it Mr. B ... bring back the old server!!  >



That's seem audacious, considering the satisfaction that people got from the new ...


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> that's it Mr. B ... bring back the old server!!  >


Don't listen to her Mike, it's a trick!


----------



## Yrys (25 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> it's a trick!



Well, a trick for what ?

/puzzled


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, a trick for what ?
> 
> /puzzled


The fact that she wants the new server for her self so she can have her own clothing site


----------



## Yrys (25 Jun 2007)

AH, ok, thank you .

 Vern, stop THAT!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

It's a conspiracy man, it's a conspiracy!


----------



## Yrys (25 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> It's a conspiracy _man_, it's a conspiracy!



Here, I would suggest WOman  ;D !


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jun 2007)

It's back. There was a small security fix implemented this morning and I neglected to re-add the Gallery link. All is right in the world once again.


----------



## Yrys (25 Jun 2007)

Zut!

It wasn't THAT urgent, you know. Some people were having fun without it   ;D ...

But thank you


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's back. There was a small security fix implemented this morning and I neglected to re-add the Gallery link. All is right in the world once again.



~Whew~

Alas my world is now settling back to normalcy.

Thank you!!


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (15 Jul 2007)

click gallery link recieve this info but no page:
SELECT `Milnet`.`termsandconditions`.`version` FROM `Milnet`.`termsandconditions` WHERE `Milnet`.`termsandconditions`.`ID_MEMBER` = ****failed: SELECT command denied to user 'gallery2'@'localhost' for table 'termsandconditions'

blanked out id_memeber # just in case that idenifies me somehow


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Saw your post over at the History of Outages and Dark Days Thread.

Sorry that I broke the Gallery on you.  :-[

Mr Bobbit will have to be the one to fix it.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jul 2007)

Uh ohhh....

Mr. B!!!!

Guess what I just broke again??

 :-[


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jul 2007)

OMG Vern! Stop playing with the site with your mod powers.  


Now does Mr. B have to take your mouse and keyboard away?


Regards,
TN2IC


 ;D


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 Mar 2009)

Maybe it's just me having a blonde moment...but I cannot find the photo gallery anymore.  
Help, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2009)

Guess you missed this thread then 

 Tracking problems with the forum upgrade [Post here]


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 Mar 2009)

Thank you NFLD Sapper, yes I did miss that.  Oopsy


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2009)

Happens to everyone.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Mar 2009)

I'm hoping to have the gallery fixed up soon... the gallery software needs an update to work with the new forum software, and that update isn't out yet. What a tangled web we weave...


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> What a tangled web we weave...



When we practice to deceive upgrade.... ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 May 2009)

Geez, I really broke it badly ast time didn't I?  :-[

(Really, I'm just clueing in now that's it's missing ...)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 May 2009)

It's still there... sort of. You can get to it at http://milnet.ca/gallery2 and even log in if you already have an account, but the linkage to the forums accounts is currently broken.  Still waiting on a fix unfortunately.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 May 2009)

Good news all, the gallery is back in business... let's celebrate with a new contest!


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 May 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Good news all, the gallery is back in business... let's celebrate with a new contest!



Now I like your style!!!!

Let us make this a funny one.

How about using pictures of willing staff?  A twist on Rick Mercers contest....

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 May 2009)

Great idea tess! Here's some public fodder to get started with:


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 May 2009)

A few more;











And you can get this.....






Or an image like this of the famous Marcus Augustus Bobittus...







dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

>



Who's peeing on Tess' head!!??


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Who's peeing on Tess' head!!??


And who's the pale, skinny guy next to him???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 May 2009)

Moe, tess just showed up 'a bit late' for a meet'n'greet.


----------

